# ibook g4 démarrage impossible



## sativenarey (14 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai un ibook G4 qui refuse de démarrer, il y a la pomme grise, et la roue ....
et puis rien.

le mode disque cible n'accroche pas.

Je peux juste démarrer en Single User. 

ma question est :

existe-t-il une commande Unix ou un moyen de récupérer le contenu du Disque dur qui est évidement Vital !!!!!! avant de tout ré-installer ...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

bonjour


quand tu parles de target mode 
c'est dans quel sens?
ibook en maitre et l'autre en passif ou l'inverse?
dans ls 2 cas c'est lié au demarrage ( voire cablage ou gestion des prises)
l'autre c'est un vrai mac ou un clone du contenu ibook  sur DDE?

single user OK?
c'est un bon signe
il doit y avoir un cafouillage sur le DD ou gestion des pérupheriques

en passant tu devrais faire une ou des  reparations en cascade du DD interne
( via cd-dvd de l'OS ou via fsck, cd-dvd preferable)

et en passant , la ritournelle usuelle
si un contenu est vraiment vital
on le sauvegarde de facon routiniere
( au cas où un souci se pointe comme celui du moment)


----------



## sativenarey (15 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Bin oui ... bin oui ... 



Donc en disque cyble, le symbole firewire apparaît sur le dit Mac (lIbook est sous tension comme indiqué sur la page Apple), mais le disque n'apparaît pas sur l'autre machine.

J'ai un imac g5 ppc 21"
Y-a-t-il une manipulation autre à effectuer ?


Mode single user ok  (le clavier est passé en qwerty.. bizarre ?)

message:
localhost: /root#

Quels sont les commandes à effectuer à partir d'ici ? 
 Comment voir et copier mes fichiers ?
Ensuite comment réparer ce bug ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

sativenarey a dit:


> Donc en disque cyble, le symbole firewire apparaît sur le dit Mac (lIbook est sous tension comme indiqué sur la page Apple), mais le disque n'apparaît pas sur l'autre machine.


pas bon signe
Sauf si souci de connectique ca vut dire que ibook a un probleme material
( que ce soit coté electronique  ou DD)




> message:
> localhost: /root#
> 
> Quels sont les commandes à effectuer à partir d'ici ?


je ne suis pas un specialiste du root et lignes de commandes et manips via terminal
( en fait moins j'ai à y faire mieux je me porte)

soi tu fouines des tutos
avec une recherchhe genre _"single user" root copy files_
j'y ai vu des pistes

soit tu attends d'autres passages
(et c'est weekend)



> Ensuite comment réparer ce bug ?


ben reste à savoir si c'est un bug ou... un DD/mac en vrac


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2010)

après le # tape "fsck -fy"  (clavier qwerty !)

le système va essayer de réparer le disque si c'est possible 

tant que tu n'as pas the volume "x" appears to be ok, continue avec fsck -fy

à la fin "reboot"


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2010)

j'ajoute
 respecter la présence d'un espace avant le -de fy
et appuyer sur retour (enter)

sinon pas de réparation
voir en bas là
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1417?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## sativenarey (25 Mai 2010)

Merci bien à tous !

Ils semblerait que le disc soit mort il ne veut rien savoir


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2010)

restent
outils plus profonds ( genre diskwarrior)
ou
demonter le DD et le mettre dans un autre boitier

et même envisager un passage au frigo ou congélo
( c'est pas une plaisanterie)


----------



## clothuil (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
iBook hs depuis 3 ans, sav Apple dit:carte mère(?).
Remplacé par un MacBook. Puis à l'occasion d'un rallumage réussi de l'iBook en target il me sert de disque dur externe pour mon eMac. Panne de courant, impossible de repartir. Laissé dans un coin, pièce non chauffée en hiver. Nouvel essai, on ne sait jamais  . Reparti  . Cette semaine, re-panne de courant, tout s'éteint. Comme ce n'est pas franchement l'hiver, je passe le iBook au congélo pendant 10 minutes. Rallumage en target et     c'est reparti!
Si quelqu'un peut déterminer quel est le composant qui a besoin du froid...?  
Merci d'avance


----------

